# A Quickie Little Game Table



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

A guy I met had a bunch of walnut that he didn't know what to do with. I said "Give it to me and I'll make you a nice little game table out of it". 

Done deal, we're both tickled pink.

I made the drawer so in pushes through, comes out either side.

Bret


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Why are you SO GOOD?! I hope someday to achieve your level of skill.. Not near to it at the moment.. one day  Amazing piece!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Nice classic design---I especially like the contrasting wood band around the chess board--

What is that wood?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Lola Ranch said:


> I'll make you a nice little game table out of it".


...so where's the nice little game table???
All I see is a beautiful piece of workmanship....
..as said....you are good you are very good
Thanks for posting that, Bret


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice, especially the detail on the corners. Love the idea of the push through drawer.

If I may ask, how many hours into the piece?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Bret That's not a quickie, that took some time with all that detail. Quit bragging :laughing: no your work has been beautiful. Looks very nice


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

For people that work alone, like me, this is a good place to post your work and receive instant gratification.

Thank you for the kind words! It's a nice shot in the arm.

I think I have about 10 hours in the project so far and I'll have another hour or two for the finish. 

The little band of wood surrounding the checker board is wood that I use a lot, western big leaf maple burl.

Bret


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Outstanding work! For me, your ten hour job; would take approximately....100 hours. Not that I'm getting slow or anything.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

H. A. S. said:


> Outstanding work! For me, your ten hour job; would take approximately....100 hours. Not that I'm getting slow or anything.


Yea maybe longer for me


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

My guitar teacher talks about listening to certain guitarists he admires and says he feels like burning his guitars after listening to how good some of these guys are. When I see your projects, I wanna burn my shop down :laughing:. As always a spectacular piece.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Bret, that's just beautiful. Like the others I'm astounded you can knock that out in 10 hours. 

I'm still a newbie and perhaps this has been covered before but I would love to see how you make table legs with such graceful curves like that, and especially so fast!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

10 hours ?!?! Wow, you are the master.










Beautiful work.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Bret, this quickie game table is absolutely beautiful. I love the legs and the push through drawers. I know those drawers can be a challenge since everything has to be pretty much bang on to ensure smooth function. You can already guess I love the wood selection too. Good job and keep up the fine work.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Another beautiful piece of work! Thanks for posting Bret!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> 10 hours ?!?! Wow, you are the master.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could be off on my time estimate a little. I built the legs a couple of weeks ago. One evening I built the apron rails and corner blocks and put that together. The top went really quick because I got lucky and everything fit first try. The drawer took the most time cuz it's all hand dovetailed and the push through but that all went pretty quick too, no re-dos. I really don't think I have more than 12 hours in it.

Don't beat yourself up because you don't think you are fast enough. Just enjoy the process. I may have an advantage because I come from a background of production woodworking where my job was to figure out the fastest way to do things.

Also, my shop is set up in a way that I can work quickly. It's not huge but it's ample. I can leave all the stationary power equipment in place and ready to use at any time. I have two table saws and a router attached to a large out-feed extension table. One saw has a 3/4" dado in it almost always the other the 10" 60 tooth blade and the router is always ready with a 1/2" straight cutter for making quick sloughs or mortises. I have an assortment of specialized sliding sleds hanging on the wall behind the table saw ready for use at any time. If I want to knock something out quickly, I design it around my equipment and therefor I don't have to spend any time setting up or building jigs.

Remember also that woodworking is what I've done for a living most of my life. I should be pretty efficient by now.

Thanks again for all the nice comments.

Bret


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brett, I like it. The cabriole legs are very elegant and nicely done. The dovetails are very tasteful too. I really need to start doing cabinet maker DT's instead of carpenter ones...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## marioleal (Nov 9, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> I design it around my equipment and therefor I don't have to spend any time setting up or building jigs.Bret


There's great piece of information right there. I have never thought of it that way. 

Great piece, Bret. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> My guitar teacher talks about listening to certain guitarists he admires and says he feels like burning his guitars after listening to how good some of these guys are. When I see your projects, I wanna burn my shop down :laughing:. As always a spectacular piece.



Funny you say that, I had the exact same thought a few months back. In my band, the lead guitarist will look at me and say "just do this little riff here" and proceed to pick out a 40 note masterpiece he wants me to play while he's playing a 200 note one over top of me. 

I look at him and say "uh... no... how about I strum these three chords while you rip it up?"

Same goes for projects here...I look at a lot of them and say "uhhh no...."


Great work Bret, as always, I'm blown away.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous. What a beautiful piece of work. Well done indeed.
Thanks for sharing this one Bret


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

* I design it around my equipment and therefor I don't have to spend any time setting up or building jigs.*

I like this thought process, also.
Would you mind sharing some of your different sled ideas?

Nice post-thanks


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

<GULP> WOW

10? even 12 hours? For that beautiful chess table? Astounding.

My sincere compliments Bret, a fine job.

One question - how does one make the drawer a slide through - just running on wood guides, or do you have some sort of metal assembly that allows this action?

Very well done sir, my compliments.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful, as usual. For 10 hours of work I currently have a bunch of boards cut and planed. Not all of them that I need, just a bunch. You have a finished product. It's no wonder you can put out so much beautiful work. You're a machine. Between you and Kenbo I have a lot to look up to and strive for in this little hobby.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Warnock said:


> <GULP> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> One question - how does one make the drawer a slide through - just running on wood guides, or do you have some sort of metal assembly that allows this action?



The drawer sides and fronts are flush with each other both top and bottom which slides smoothly through a waxed wooden channel on each side which is slightly larger than the height of the drawer. Note: do not apply wax until the finish is complete.

Bret


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Speachless !!!!*

Wow. !!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Totally beautiful work!


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> A guy I met had a bunch of walnut that he didn't know what to do with. I said "Give it to me and I'll make you a nice little game table out of it".
> 
> Done deal, we're both tickled pink.
> 
> ...


I've got some spare walnut, can you make me one of those game tables that will outlast, outvalue, and outcool every other piece of furniture in my house combined? 

Curtis


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

ctwiggs1 said:


> I've got some spare walnut, can you make me one of those game tables that will outlast, outvalue, and outcool every other piece of furniture in my house combined?
> 
> Curtis


How much walnut? You got my attention, heh heh

Bret


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Bret, you blow me away as usual. Your quick and easy projects are my dream projects. Thanks for sharing.
--Matt


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Bret are the white squares maple? Great piece.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

mike1950 said:


> Bret are the white squares maple? Great piece.


the white squares are walnut also, the sapwood.

Bret


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

10 hours.... I spend that much time staring at a project wondering what to do next sometimes  Very nice work

David


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Bret,
I am curious if you ever put a finish on this project, and if you had any pics of it. I want to build something like this. I am also curious if you designed any kind of detent into the drawer to make it want to stay in the center, but allowed it to come out either way? I was thinking a nylon button on the bottom of the drawer sides that fell into a small depression on a top of the slide. Any other thoughts? 

thanks.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

jkline805 said:


> Bret,
> I am curious if you ever put a finish on this project, and if you had any pics of it. I want to build something like this. I am also curious if you designed any kind of detent into the drawer to make it want to stay in the center, but allowed it to come out either way? I was thinking a nylon button on the bottom of the drawer sides that fell into a small depression on a top of the slide. Any other thoughts?
> 
> thanks.


Yes, I finished it with Miniwax "Wipe on Poly" semi gloss. Very easy. Delivered it and traded with the fellow for some of the walnut that's in my dining table, under "My New Dining Room Table" thread.

No stop on the drawer. I suppose if you gave it a good quick push it could shoot out the other side and end up on the floor.

Bret


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Inspiring... 10 hours... dang


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

That is splendid. I like the burl around the playing field, sets it off nicely. I hope the gent enjoys it!


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Very elegant piece! I love the splines and dovetails. 
Is the game board section very thin, or did you do something to account for expansion? Or is it not needed? Thanks


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

SeanStuart said:


> Very elegant piece! I love the splines and dovetails.
> Is the game board section very thin, or did you do something to account for expansion? Or is it not needed? Thanks


It is thin pieces about 1/8" thick glued to plywood.

Bret


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice,,,,,,,,,BUT who won the 1st. game?

Dale in Indy


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I seem to spend a lot of time building, setting-up, tuning, rebuilding and improving jigs. and then there is finding what I know I put somewhere.... Beautiful table there..


----------

